# Drywall Texture Help Me Identify and Duplicate



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like it may nave been applied using a TREE BARK texture roller.
Can also be some ones free style by applying it using a margin trowel than a light knock down.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

It's a skip trowell texture. It's done usually bu using a large pan and knife( at least 14") the mud is almost as thin as knock down. The bigger the knife, usually the better. Some guys use wall scraper knives- the 2'ones.

The picture on the bottom looks like the job of a more experienced guy. The 1st picture looks like the mud was a little thick.
I never got any good at it. 
It wasn't a thing when I was coming up in the trades in the 90's. But I would do anything you could to learn this, if you are going to try to make a career in drywall. Because now it's all over the Midwest and the south. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrgreene (Dec 9, 2018)

Thank you so much for answering. I've been seeing more and more of this texture out here in Phoenix especially on the new luxury homes. I'm thinking I will get a big piece of drywall and just practice until I can simulate the results. 

Its almost like they slap the knife on the compound pickup a few globules and skip it over the walls.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Are you sure that is not a knock down shot relatively sparcely with the medium or big hole on the gun....???

I think of skip trowel as much bigger and less smooth less rounded splotches.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

A skip trowel has a much more open look, it's cleaner in between the drops, because there's no air pushing tiny drops of spray in the mix. But, yes you can get similar results with thick mud in a pump rig. You can also get similar results with a plastic bag and a hand stomp. But, in the end they will both take on that jagged, spider look of the 1st picture. A proper skip trowell will have that rounded edge look of tree bark that the 2nd picture had. I don't know how much success you can get on sample boards, as it seems to me that it's consistency across a large space that makes this texture appealing. In fact, I almost asked you for a wider shot to verify. It's like, good skip trowell is more than the sumof it's parts...

Thin mud, not quite spray. Dab the knife to get around a 1/2" wide strip across the edge. Then it takes just the right amount of pressure to get the knife to rattle across the wall.

Still takes a good finish job. It's that whole Tuscan look that is driving the texture. Like I said, I can do it, I'm just not that good at it. And I know that. I'm just not willing to put the effort into learning it that I know it takes... 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Are you sure that is not a knock down shot relatively sparcely with the medium or big hole on the gun....???
> 
> I think of skip trowel as much bigger and less smooth less rounded splotches.


All depends on the wrist and consistency of the mud.


----------

